# inexpensive cad software?



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Since I've become a member of CT I've run into a number of situations where a diagram speaks so much better than explaining. Is there something inexpensive that you'd recommend that would allow quick crude sketches, or even something I can use for simple furniture designs?

I don't have much of a need for state the art at this point in time, maybe just a starter to get a point across, or to start learning the basics? 

Can this be done with "finger paint"?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Cad is not really good for illustrations, but you can use any number of graphic programs to make an illustration or a line drawing. Here are a couple of free ones:

Inkscape, a free vector editor: www.inkscape.org

Gimp, a free graphic program like PhotoShop: www.gimp.org

A lot of folks here have mentioned or use SketchUp, I think it's a cad/illustration program, I believe they have a freeware version: http://www.sketchup.com


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*Sounds like you need sketchup*



WNYcarpenter said:


> Since I've become a member of CT I've run into a number of situations where a diagram speaks so much better than explaining. Is there something inexpensive that you'd recommend that would allow quick crude sketches, or even something I can use for simple furniture designs?
> 
> I don't have much of a need for state the art at this point in time, maybe just a starter to get a point across, or to start learning the basics?
> 
> Can this be done with "finger paint"?


Its free and can do simple stuff to complex stuff. Very easy to learn and its free.

sketch I did for someones business attached.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Trident, you might want to let us in on the secret! Which program!?!? LOL. 

I'm assuming SketchUp (maybe "finger paint??? not sure what that is) which I concur, it is a relatively easy program to use and it's free. Plus it has some downloadable goodies.

If you are looking for CAD, a simple AutoCAD knockoff should be somewhat easy to Google. There's quite literally hundreds of them, a few for free...might be a little task to find free ones.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

framerman said:


> Trident, you might want to let us in on the secret! Which program!?!? LOL.
> 
> I'm assuming SketchUp (maybe "finger paint??? not sure what that is) which I concur, it is a relatively easy program to use and it's free. Plus it has some downloadable goodies.
> 
> If you are looking for CAD, a simple AutoCAD knockoff should be somewhat easy to Google. There's quite literally hundreds of them, a few for free...might be a little task to find free ones.


 finger paint was..windows 93 or something, a default accessory program....downloaded sketchup, that's what I was looking for...I don't find it so user friendly:laughing:....

can't really expect someone to frame bastard roofs the day after they layout their first common rafter:w00t:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Give me a minute, I think there's some video tutorials for SketchUp

Edit: Found them. They help

http://download.sketchup.com/downloads/training/tutorials50/Sketchup%20Video%20Tutorials.html


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I think he's talking about MicroSoft Paint, you cant get some great results if you learn the tools and what they can do.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I haven't had a chance to go through the tutorial, but I do appreciate the help. 

I may be lagging behind my peers her at CT, but belive it or not I'm pulling ahead of the competition in wny.:notworthy


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*mostly sketchup*



framerman said:


> Trident, you might want to let us in on the secret! Which program!?!? LOL.
> 
> I'm assuming SketchUp (maybe "finger paint??? not sure what that is) which I concur, it is a relatively easy program to use and it's free. Plus it has some downloadable goodies.
> 
> If you are looking for CAD, a simple AutoCAD knockoff should be somewhat easy to Google. There's quite literally hundreds of them, a few for free...might be a little task to find free ones.


I use three different programs.

I used sketchup 1st. it was the best for the money @ the time and I didn't need a full on CAD program. I paid for the professional version $500, and its been one of the best tools i have. The one drawback is that it isn't specifically for construction, so while there are a lot of pre built elements, some details need to be created. But from a 3d modeling standpoint, its fast, powerful and simple.

I just bought chief architect recently and im very impressed with the speed I can create things, I just need more time to learn it. Its not free for sure so its an investment.

And lastly, I used 3d studio max on a small scale basis because its a lot more complicated (for me) and creating what I want isn't as easy as I thought it would be. I made the avatar picture with max. Its also a serious investment.

The other things I like about sketchup is the community forums. friendly people who like to take on a challenge so there always help. Also, I like how the presentations i can get without waiting for them to render. 


I've also seen some amazing things done in paint, photoshop, and by hand but im not an artist so I leave that to people who have time and the built in skill. I like being able to throw in a sketch with proposals , especially with the new photo match feature in sketchup. You can do it with max and Chief Architect, but that takes a lot more time. One last thing, if you consider Chief Architect or Max, you should look at some other programs in their class to just to see what suits you.

-Hope this helps

Langston


----------



## sckeeth (May 11, 2006)

Hey trident where in north hollywood are you. Also do you do landscape drawings.


----------

